

A $277 million navigational error - uvdiv
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/01/world/asia/us-navy-to-scrap-vessel-stuck-on-philippine-reef.html

======
uvdiv
_[US Navy Rear Adm. Jonathan] White's message states, "initial review of
navigation data indicates an error in the location of Tubbataha Reef" on the
digital map._

<http://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=71553>

